# Reviews



## gnipgnop (Jun 23, 2006)

How long does it take for a review to come up on the board??  I see one that is dated after mine was written but still no sign of mine.  What UP?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

Each submission must be looked over and activated by the Review Manager for that geographical area.  If you have questions about your submission, you can always contact the Review Manager for that area.

TUG Volunteer List:
http://www.tug2.net/vollist.htm


----------

